# New Revenue Online PAYE Services



## PolkaDot (10 Jan 2017)

Hi all,

Just wondering if many of you have been using the new online PAYE Services system on Revenue.ie that has replaced "PAYE Anytime"? See attached image.

I have found some issues with it. Firstly, the link for viewing a PDF of my tax credits cert won't work. This was something that could be easily done using PAYE Anytime. Also, there are limited tax credits that one can claim on the new online system. It's not possible to claim all of the tax credits that were previously available on PAYE Anytime.

Has anyone else noticed these issues, or experienced any other issues?

Thanks


----------



## peteb (10 Jan 2017)

My recollection of using it was that it took you into the old PAYE anytime when you clicked on it with no change in functionality.


----------



## vandriver (10 Jan 2017)

I tried using it this morning to claim homecarers tax credit.Its useless.
The link for your tax certificate doesn't work.
You can't claim Homecarers without phoning them.You can't even see how your bands and allowances are allocated between you and your spouse.(or what tax credit you have)


----------



## vandriver (10 Jan 2017)

peteb said:


> My recollection of using it was that it took you into the old PAYE anytime when you clicked on it with no change in functionality.


Since January 3rd PAYE anytime isn't in use.


----------



## PolkaDot (10 Jan 2017)

vandriver said:


> I tried using it this morning to claim homecarers tax credit.Its useless.
> The link for your tax certificate doesn't work.
> You can't claim Homecarers without phoning them.You can't even see how your bands and allowances are allocated between you and your spouse.(or what tax credit you have)



It does appear to be a big step back in functionality and usefulness compared to PAYE Anytime, which is very disappointing.


----------



## keepon (10 Jan 2017)

Just been into it and it's a navigational nightmare. Can't find several credits, others are plain wrong and when I try to edit them it seems to think I am making an entire new tax declaration that I have to sign, even though I can't see it.
God knows how much it cost to develop. I'm sure that was a juicy contract! And God knows  how much it is going to cost now that every time I have a tax query I have to revert to phone. 
What was wrong with PAYE Anytime anyway?


----------



## PolkaDot (11 Jan 2017)

It's evident that the new system was not ready for launch. I think it's a disgraceful that a perfectly good service such as PAYE Anytime has been replaced by something that doesn't work properly or offer the same range of functionality.

Surely this should be highlighted and the Revenue should be getting a slap across the wrists for this? Who would be worth contacting to help highlight this and get it some coverage in the media?


----------



## elcato (11 Jan 2017)

I tried requesting a form21 and I can't without ringing them unless it's somewhere intuitive I can't find.


----------

